# Fuel filler



## fd996

Filled up with fuel today and my outer filler flap will not close. This is on a mk1 tt 02 model. It opened as it should just will not close…


----------



## Hoggy

fd996 said:


> Filled up with fuel today and my outer filler flap will not close. This is on a mk1 tt 02 model. It opened as it should just will not close…


Hi, The locking latch is stuck- in & a spray with WD40 should free it. Open hatch Operate the manual cable to free it up.
Hoggy.


----------



## fd996

Cool no worries Hoggy I’ll give it a go


----------



## Stustt

fd996 said:


> Cool no worries Hoggy I’ll give it a go


Had the reverse in the recent cold spell, I couldn't open the flap for a week ! Frozen solid 😆


----------



## YELLOW_TT

As Hoggy said a good shot of WD40 should do the job


----------



## droopsnoot

I've had this a couple of times and taken bits of boot trim out to find out what's happening. On both occasions, just as I got the solenoid unbolted, it released itself and worked for a few more years. On both occasions it happened many miles from home, and I had to borrow a few sticky labels or bits of tape from the petrol station I was at to hold it in place while I got it home.


----------

